# This can't be positive... can it?



## BecciKim

I know I see the line, it came up immediately. Still there now. Hasn't disappeared or anything and it's been about 40 minutes.

This photo was taken like 30 seconds after I peed on it, literally took the photo after I pulled up my pants and washed my hands.
What do you think?

I have no idea when ovulation is/was. 
If this is a positive, I would only be a few days past implantation so I'm guessing this is just a false positive, it can't be detected this early can it?
Let me know what you see.


----------



## playgirl666

i can see that, and it def looks pink x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think that looks like a faint BFP


----------



## Cinderella

That looked like my early ones (and by early I mean 10dpo) are you sure you can’t be later? Def. looks positive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like the start of a BFP!


----------



## BecciKim

I don't really know where I am with ovulation tbh. I had the implant removed on the 22nd Feb and bled for about a week after that. Hubs and I have had unprotected sex last week and this week. We are NTNP. I only had the implant out because it was making me a crazy hormonal lady!


----------



## RedRose19

Could mean your 9 dpo today if your body ovulated CD 14


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed you can find out soon <3


----------



## ChibiLena

I see it! No zooming necessary.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You're around 7-10dpo then and not early for a BFP.


----------



## justonemore31

Yeah I see a line.


----------



## BecciKim

I took a cheap £3, Sainsburys own brand test today, blue dye which I hate and it is super super faint, looks like an evap to me. 
But, from their leaflet, their test isn't that good when it comes to testing early. It says 53% of people get an accurate result when testing 4 days before a period so I am guessing they are not sensitive at all. 
I have ordered a frer which will hopefully be here tomorrow. 
If I go by a regular 28 day cycle like I used to have before the implant, then I would be due AF in about 4 or 5 days so it is still very early. 
I have zero symptoms but then I had none with my 2 pregnancies with my 2 LO's.


----------



## brittany12

Do you have photos of these tests? Looks like an early bfp to me


----------



## kittiecat

That first test definitely looks like an early bfp to me!


----------

